# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  مشکل در پیاده سازی یک سایت با زند استادیو

## ahmad19

سلام 
من یه سایت می خوام بزنم که یه سری ورودی از کاربر می گیره و با api ارسال می کنه برا یه سایت و مجدد خروجی رو می گیره و نمایش می ده 
به راهنمایی نیاز دارم که اصلا زند به درد می خوره در این مورد یا نه
توابعی که من نیاز دارم از زند خونده بشه چیا هست و ... 
کسانی که آشنایی دارن و می تونن کمک کنن لطفا با من در تماس باشن حالا با شماره بذارن یا آی دی یاهو یا خصوصی همین سایت
ممنون از شما
Yahoo Id : hag_ahmad2000
شماره تماس : 09101004330 

ممنون از بزرگواران

----------


## mlf_mlv

سلام.
یعنی قراره از وب سرویس استفاده کنی؟ زند بیشتر پروتکل های معتبر رو ساپورت می کنه. معمولا از soap استفاده می شه که خیلی خوش دسته. البته الان تکنولوژی های جدیدتری هم اومدن ولی من به شخصه هنوز از soap استفاده می کنم.
 از نظر مهندسی نرم افزار و انعطاف پذیری زند بسیار بسیار عالیه. فقط تنها نقصش سرعتشه که نسبت به دیگر فریم ورک ها پایینه. اگه کارت خیلی نیاز به سرعت بالا نداره شک نکن بهترین گزینت همین فریم ورک هست.(تفاوت سرعت توی ریکوئست های خیلی خیلی زیاد مشخص می شه، وگرنه برای سایت های کم بازدید تقریبا فرقی نداره)

----------

